# Picture of reveg



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

This is a beat up Harlequin that has been bred to Freedom baby and while she was making seeds she also started reveg. I thought i would post a pic so you guys that haven't seen a reveg you could.

View attachment 002.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

Reveg always looks so bad for a bit, it's an amazing thing the plant can undergo such a metamorphosis. We truly work with an amazing plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2015)

Right Kraven, especially when she is "with child" Making seeds and revegging, not asking too much of her. It is Harley, i think these CBD strains have enough hemp in them they can do anything. just my opinion based on nothing.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

The CBD strains do seem the be rather hardy I have noticed.


----------



## buzzyman32 (Mar 22, 2017)

all reveg brother 

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 22, 2017)

Wait   whats a reveg???  :vap_smiley:   

buzzyman please start a thread so we can see how long your process runs...  I'm dying to know...


----------



## Kraven (Mar 22, 2017)

:48:


----------



## yarddog (Mar 23, 2017)

thank you rose. i have had a few clones get some reveg funk to them..  does make for an awkward looking plant for a while.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 18, 2017)

I was running veg   at 20/4 light and decided to just go back to 24 light.   I swear my icookies clones revegged a bit.  Started throwing 1 to 3 blade leaves for a week.  It was not flowering under 20 hr light so I really am not sure what it was.   Th y are in bloom now and all is well


----------

